# hey from Michigan



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey BigD welcome to AT. Are you actually in Detroit or in one of the surrounding subs? I work in Plymouth and live in Whitmore Lake (got an 04' Electra Glide Classic too....:wink


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :cheers:


----------



## bluegem (Sep 19, 2008)

*Welcome*

from another Michigander.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## darrelm13 (Aug 27, 2009)

BowKil said:


> Hey BigD welcome to AT. Are you actually in Detroit or in one of the surrounding subs? I work in Plymouth and live in Whitmore Lake (got an 04' Electra Glide Classic too....:wink


I'm in Garden City, work in wayne. nice to meet you.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

darrelm13 said:


> I'm in Garden City, work in wayne. nice to meet you.


Check your PM..........:darkbeer:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------

